# Resignation



## WesternMassCop42069 (May 25, 2021)

Good evening,

today, I received an offer from a full time fire department. Iam currently in year one of my civil service contract with my local police department as a full-time officer. The problem is, the FD job would be starting September 6th. Would I be screwing the department giving only a 2 weeks notice? Need honest and upfront answers. Thank you in advance


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Depends on the size of the department. If you’re one of only 2 or 3 officers on a single shift then I’d say yeah you’re putting them in a tough spot. But, the civil service list will be established on September 1st, so they could sort it out relatively soon.


----------



## WesternMassCop42069 (May 25, 2021)

DPH1992 said:


> Depends on the size of the department. If you’re one of only 2 or 3 officers on a single shift then I’d say yeah you’re putting them in a tough spot. But, the civil service list will be established on September 1st, so they could sort it out relatively soon.


Yes sir,we run minimum of 2 officers up to 5 per shift. I wish I had more notice before the new job would have started


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

What is best for YOU?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I you need to consider what is right for you first and foremost. Ultimately, you’re looking to leave for a reason and you clearly believe the fire job is what will make you happier (and I can’t blame you at the moment, honestly).

When I left my last agency, they were in a tough spot. It was a small department that was supposed to have 21 officers, with a minimum one sergeant and two patrol officers per patrol shift. I got offered a job at the department that had been my dream agency basically since I got into LE, but my old department was down to 13 officers, with only a sergeant and an officer on most shifts. I knew the department was going to have to pull people from other roles to fill my patrol position, but ultimately I considered what was best for me and my family first and foremost, and I knew I had to leave even though it created a little bit of difficulty for the agency. I’ve never regretted that decision, and I know I would have regretted it every day if I turned down my dream department. I’m happy to go to work every day now, and I just wouldn’t have that at my old job.

The department will be able to figure it out. They might be in a tough spot for a bit, but they will find a way to make things work. The number one concern needs to be YOU and what you want. Don’t turn down a job that will make you happy because you’re worried about your former employers logistical situation with getting your job filled.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Ultimately, up to you. I believe that it comes down to personal decisions. What's best for you, but also do consider what's best for your current department as you probably have built relationships with fellow officers. Most guys will understand and welcome the overtime.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Two weeks is standard. Take the job, Your department will survive.


----------



## PO83 (Aug 18, 2021)

It may put them in a tough spot but you gotta look out for yourself. You guys sound like smaller department so you're probably a lot closer with alot of the guys you work with but at the end of the day you're just a number to them.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

WesternMassCop42069 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> today, I received an offer from a full time fire department. Iam currently in year one of my civil service contract with my local police department as a full-time officer. The problem is, the FD job would be starting September 6th. Would I be screwing the department giving only a 2 weeks notice? Need honest and upfront answers. Thank you in advance


what department will be hiring when you’re gone lol I’m looking


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Better dead than red............


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

The department would screw you without even thinking twice about it if it benefitted them. So, yeah, I wouldn’t even worry about it for another second if you have to give less than a 2 weeks notice


----------

